# 27'' silverbacks or 30'' zillas



## lfred (Aug 30, 2010)

Just wondering what tire my rancher 420 would spin better.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They both probably weigh about the same. But the 27" would be less rotational mass..... And fit better.


----------

